# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pixie tadpoles

## spec

there is a local petstore getting a shipment of pixie tadpoles tomorrow for 1.99 ea. i'm going to get some. I'd like to know what kind of a success rate is expected for a 1st timer like me from a tadpole and any other usefull tips would be appriciated. What ever you can think of, space and care requirements or what to feed them etc etc thanks in advance

----------


## John Clare

They're actually getting tadpoles?  Are you sure they're really pyxies?  Anyhow, keep them warm (mid to late 20s °C / 80s °F).  They grow fast and feed on normal tadpole foods (they are *not* wired to primarily eat meat like Pacman frog tadpoles).  They should metamorphose in just a few weeks (20 days).  They are quite capable of eating each other so keep them separately when the metamorphose.

If they really are Pyxies, you're very lucky.

----------


## onedge30

I agree with John, are you SURE they are pixies? That price sounds way too low. And if they are pixies, what species?

After you get them, it would be great to post some pictures.

----------


## spec

Well, my g/f was the one who went to the shop today. I've been hounding these people a bit about pixie's and this is the news that she returned to me today. I'll google some pics of them prior to purchase to for comparison. I just don't really trust the web enough to know that someone isnt out there posting random pics and calling them pixie's. Also, do i need filtration or light? best way to keep the warm temp?

----------


## John Clare

Large aquarium - water doesn't need to be more than a couple of inches.  Light isn't necessary.  Heat with an aquarium heater.  Actually, the info on this page is about right for Pyxicephalus:

http://www.frogforum.net/toad-care-a...-breeding.html

----------


## cricketfrog30

are you sure there not regular bullfrog tadpoles.

----------


## onedge30

Any pictures?

----------


## Kevin1

> are you sure there not regular bullfrog tadpoles.


That would be my guess. The price sounds right.

----------


## spec

> That would be my guess. The price sounds right.


 I sure hope not, they said they weren't. Here are the pics.

----------


## spec

uhhg my pics suck, they look good on my camera. let me try again....

----------


## pixiefrogman

Those don't look like Pyxie tadpoles, just my opinion.

----------


## spec

I hope they are, if not i'll either try to take them back or if i don't get anywhere with the pet store there is a pond out in my friends pasture i'll release them in.. i dont really need a giant hoppin frog like a american <--(im assuming) bull frog

----------


## SethD

Which houston area pet store did you get them from? If you got them from S&S or one of the more knowledgeable reptile stores there is a chance they are what they were sold as. Otherwise they probably are not.

----------


## spec

> Which houston area pet store did you get them from? If you got them from S&S or one of the more knowledgeable reptile stores there is a chance they are what they were sold as. Otherwise they probably are not.


 Pet's Place on scarsdale blvd in south houston.

----------


## SethD

I strongly suspect they aren't then, but it is faintly possible I suppose. I have never actually seen giant pixie tads for sale(and I usually have a decent handle on what is available) so I am making an educated guess that that particular shop doesn't know what it is taking about in this case. If it was S&S or Pets A Plenty making such a claim I would say the odds would be much better. Right now I would say the odds are probably somewhere between very slim and none that they are actually giant pixie tads.

----------


## John Clare

They look like a ranid but I don't think they're Pyxicephalus.  Not much time to market for tadpoles that metamorphose in less than 3 weeks.

----------


## spec

howm can i identify them?

----------


## Kurt

Well a guide field guide should help you ID American bullfrog tadpoles.

----------


## John Clare

> howm can i identify them?


If they aren't metamorphosing in 2 weeks then they're not Pyxicephalus.

----------


## onedge30

Spec,

Sorry to say, but those are some type of ranid tadpoles, not Pyxicephalus. Take a look at the care sheet. Two huge physical features that these do not have, are the eyes on top and a noticeable stripe down the center of the back. 

I was really hoping that they were pixie bullfrogs.  :Frown:

----------


## John911

> Spec,
> 
> I was really hoping that they were pixie bullfrogs.


 
x2.  I hope to get one myself eventually and I know I am going to end up paying some good money for one.

----------


## John Clare

> those are some type of ranid tadpoles, not Pyxicephalus.


You need to get your terms straight.  _Pyxicephalus_ are Ranids (family Ranidae).  You are thinking of the genus Rana, not the family Ranidae. 




> Two huge physical features  that these do not have, are the eyes on top and a noticeable stripe down  the center of the back.


They only get those when they finish growing their back legs.  Until then they are not marked in that way.

----------


## onedge30

Thanks, John. Yea, you are right on the rana. Since they are both Ranidae.

Now on the features, I compared the tadpoles with photos under the caresheet and other sources on the net. The eyes are distinctly on the top and line is there even on the tadpoles. And they are not that green, they are more of a blue grey. Are these photos not a good representation of the correct look?

Thanks. Always looking to learn more.  :Smile:

----------


## onedge30

Comparing green tadpoles to African Bullfrog tadpoles.

----------


## Kevin1

Those are american bullfrog tadpoles not Pyxicephalus tadpoles. I've raised many of them.

----------


## spec

Any idea's on what i should do about this, I didn't want to raise frogs that I'm capable of catching in my pond. I suppose I'll return to the pet store and raise some (bleep). Kind of fun taking care of them tho. They're on the eat a pellet make a pellet diet. Kind of messy, but i'll just kick on the filter for about 10 minutes and it seems to collect all of the pellets that aren't food. lol

----------


## pixiefrogman

Well American Bullfrogs are still very cool pets!

----------


## spec

Still no morph since original post. Havn't really changed in size either. Sad face. I talked to the owner of the pet shop and she said '' oh, these are bullfrogs from california, not pyxie. They didn't know what they were talking about." >:-|

----------


## spec

There hasn't been much change in size on these tadpoles since original post from what i can tell. 2 have turned a lighter green color and the other 2 are still very dark swampy green. no legs or anything. Any ideas? I had 1 die and another one come up missing like a ninja, i honestly don't know where he went but there is always a lid on it so... They havn't morphed in any way

----------


## pixiefrogman

> There hasn't been much change in size on these tadpoles since original post from what i can tell. 2 have turned a lighter green color and the other 2 are still very dark swampy green. no legs or anything. Any ideas? I had 1 die and another one come up missing like a ninja, i honestly don't know where he went but there is always a lid on it so... They havn't morphed in any way


From what I've heard, they take a long time to morph.

----------


## Buck Rogers

I guys, I know this post was in August but just wanted to give you guys some advise so that nobody else gets shafted like this in the future. Pyxis will breed during the wet season here in Southern Africa, that is from September to February. We have started noticing in recent years that your wet season has now changed from December to April. But what does this all mean? Bascially if you are being offered Pyxi tadpoles anything before November or after March you are being shafted.

Hope this helps in the future guys.

Ciao

----------


## Jace

*Depending on water temperature, they can take a couple of years to begin to morph.  Raising the water temperature might speed things up, but could lead to other problems as bullfrogs are meant to go slow and steady.*

----------


## Kevin1

> There hasn't been much change in size on these tadpoles since original post from what i can tell. 2 have turned a lighter green color and the other 2 are still very dark swampy green. no legs or anything. Any ideas? I had 1 die and another one come up missing like a ninja, i honestly don't know where he went but there is always a lid on it so... They havn't morphed in any way


From what I've observed with mine, some took two years while others took 5-6 months and everything in between. They were all kept in the same body of water. Which leads me to believe some genetic factors might be at work.

----------


## spec

wooooow. Thats a very long time, so if i put them in the microwave it should speed it up jace? j/k :P I've kept them all in the same body of water for awhile but the water would get very murky, very fast. I've relocated them into a seperate containers and moved them to a slightly warmer location to see if it will make a difference.

----------


## pixiefrogman

> I guys, I know this post was in August but just wanted to give you guys some advise so that nobody else gets shafted like this in the future. Pyxis will breed during the wet season here in Southern Africa, that is from September to February. We have started noticing in recent years that your wet season has now changed from December to April. But what does this all mean? Bascially if you are being offered Pyxi tadpoles anything before November or after March you are being shafted.
> 
> Hope this helps in the future guys.
> 
> Ciao


Unless they come from the Frog Ranch.

----------


## JimO

If the pet store won't take them back, then I wouldn't release them until you're absolutely certain that they're native to your area.

----------


## Jace

*Microwave them??!!!!  How do you think I got Poe to morph so quick!?    Lol*

----------


## pixiefrogman

> *Microwave them??!!!!  How do you think I got Poe to morph so quick!?    Lol*


I was laughing so hard after I read this! :Big Grin:

----------


## JimO

Frog legs are usually best fried  :Big Grin: .


> *Microwave them??!!!! How do you think I got Poe to morph so quick!?  Lol*

----------



----------


## Kevin1

> If the pet store won't take them back, then I wouldn't release them until you're absolutely certain that they're native to your area.


THANK YOU JIM!  :Big Applause:

----------


## bugmankeith

What did they turn into? I've raised bullfrogs and tadpoles were brown with white but I've seen this green tadpole sold and never knew what it turned into. Could it be a color morph mabye blue bullfrog?

----------


## Lija

This thread is 4 years old, it is highly unlikely you will get a response  :Smile:

----------

